# Bytes statt Pakete bei 'Internetverbindung'



## thu8 (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe bei den Eigenschaften der "Internetverbindung" (siehe Anhang) bei der Anzeige des Traffics *PAKETE* und hätte dort aber gerne die *BYTES* stehen. Interessanterweise hatte ich beim ersten Mal auch die Anzeige in BYTES, seitdem aber leider in Paketen.
Weiß irgendwer, wo ich das umstellen kann, damit wieder Bytes dortstehen?

Betriebssystem: WinXP Prof + SP2

DANKE für die Hilfe
Tom


----------



## jaquline (17. Juni 2005)

ähm also, soweit ich weiß gabs das mit den bytes nur noch bis win98 oder winME.
die bytes kannst du dir aber auch selber ganz einfach ausrechnen.
ich geh mal davon aus das du nen lan-router hast.
im router selbst, kann man die paket größe einstellen, sprich du rechnest einfach die paketgröße mal anzahl gesendeter/empfangener pakete.

vieleicht reicht das ja auch.

mfg Jaquline


----------



## thu8 (17. Juni 2005)

Hi Jaquline,
also es hängt nicht vom Betriebssystem ab, da es komischerweise am Laptop mit WindowsXP funktioniert, aber nicht am Standgerät, auch WindowsXP.



			
				jaquline hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die bytes kannst du dir aber auch selber ganz einfach ausrechnen.
> ich geh mal davon aus das du nen lan-router hast.
> im router selbst, kann man die paket größe einstellen, sprich du rechnest einfach die paketgröße mal anzahl gesendeter/empfangener pakete.


Also das mit der Umrechung funktioniert nicht so einfach, da ein Paket zwischen 64 und 1515 sein kann! Also ergibt das keine genaue Byteanzahl.

Also es muss eine Einstellung im WinXP sein!

lG
Tom


----------



## zovax (17. Juni 2005)

Kommt auf die Netzwerkkate bzw. deren Treiber an.
Viele Netzwerkkarten von 3Com mit entsprechendem Treiber unterstuetzen beispielsweise die Anzeige von Bytes statt von Paketen.


----------



## thu8 (18. Juni 2005)

zovax hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kommt auf die Netzwerkkate bzw. deren Treiber an.
> Viele Netzwerkkarten von 3Com mit entsprechendem Treiber unterstuetzen beispielsweise die Anzeige von Bytes statt von Paketen.


Das ganze hängt doch nicht von der Karte und Treiber ab, sondern von der Software, was abgefragt wird. Der Router speichert ja beide Infos, sonst könnte ich es vom Laptop ja nicht abfragen die Bytes!


----------



## zovax (18. Juni 2005)

thu8 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ganze hängt doch nicht von der Karte und Treiber ab, sondern von der Software, was abgefragt wird. Der Router speichert ja beide Infos, sonst könnte ich es vom Laptop ja nicht abfragen die Bytes!


Was hat das mit dem Router zu tun? Der spiel dabei ueberhaupt keine Rolle..

Es ist insofern Treiberspezifisch, dass es zusaetzliche Arbeit fuer den Netzwerktreiber ist die Anzahl an empfangenen Bytes bereitzustellen. Entweder diese Funktion ist implementiert oder nicht, wenn nicht, werden eben nur Packets angezeigt.

Was du gerne tuen kannst, wenn du mir nicht glaubst: Bau eine Intel und eine 3Com NIC in den gleichen PC ein. Dann siehst du, dass eine Bytes und eine Packets anzeigt.


----------



## McVader83 (20. Juni 2005)

Ich würde vermuten das hängt mit SP2 zusammen.


----------



## thu8 (20. Juni 2005)

McVader83 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde vermuten das hängt mit SP2 zusammen.


Glaube ich nicht, weil ich auf beiden Rechnern WinXP + SP2 installiert habe!
Also nur am SP2 liegt es nicht!


----------



## gorim (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

das was zovax schreibt ergibt durchaus einen Sinn Bei mir erscheinen auch Bytes und noch ein zusätzlicher Reiter. Zufällig ist bei mir eine 3Com eingebaut.


bis dann
gorim


----------



## McVader83 (20. Juni 2005)

Ich hab nen Centrino, also ne Intel Netzwerkkarte und bei mir werden auch Pakete angezeigt. Also scheint zovax recht zu haben.


----------

